# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  "Süßwassertang" identified

## will5

A group of scientists from Taiwan, Singapore, USA and France has identified the mysterious gametophyte as the thallus of Lomariopsis lineata.

http://2007.botanyconference.org/eng...detail&aid=911


Lomariopsis lineata is widely distributed throughout Southeast Asia, and related to genus Bolbitis (African Waterfern).

http://www.nbids.org/share/PhotoGall...20lineata.html


This is great.  :Very Happy: 

This was posted by Wasserpest on another forum.

----------


## Martin

being a complete nitpicker, I must say.. this info is already here.. 5 posts down from this..

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3650

----------


## will5

Sorry i did not see that. please delete this.

----------


## timebomb

It's okay, William. There's no need to delete this thread just because the _Lomariopsis lineata_ name had been revealed earlier. We could do with a bit of help in spreading the appropriate common name around. The professor suggested "Loma Fern". I think it's a far better name than "Round Pellia".

Loh K L

----------


## lampeye

Have there been any new developments with this? We shouldn't be so quick to say it IS _L. lineata_. _L. lineata_ is merely a 97&#37; match. A hybridization event in loma fern's past could explain the odd growth habit...

----------

